# Hi I am my name is Jay



## jasoncohenrn (Mar 1, 2012)

I used to be HS football player juiced my balls off.  had gynecomastia just had the surgery done maybe 2 weeks at best.  looking to hit training hard again. and get some gear in my sysytem.  i was able to get my doc to put me on human grade depo test at 200mg/week.  but im gonna need a booster so im here to get help and to help that are needed nice to meet everyone!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 1, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*jasoncohenrn* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kimi (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome jay


----------



## xpillz.com (Mar 1, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## GEZA (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 2, 2012)

YO Whats up!


----------



## GreenOx (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Mar 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## jitbjake88 (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome friend


----------



## sandman69 (Mar 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Jb1988 (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 4, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Jb1988 (Mar 4, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> Welcome friend



Thanks for negging me for saying welcome


----------

